# Grafiken zum Layouten



## Muckel1986 (23. November 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, woher ihr Grafiken nehment, wenn ihr jene zum Layouten benötigt. Ab und an hat man ja mal eine Idee für ein Layout und würde jenes gerne mit einer Grafik aufwerten - doch woher nehmen, wenn man sie nicht klauen möchte? Mir ist bislang nur die Webseite www.pixelio.de bekannt, bei der man unter verschiedenen "Lizenzen" die Grafiken für eigene Projekte nutzen darf, so lange man auf den Uhrheber verweißt.

Doch diese Quelle ist nicht gerade für's Web zugeschnitten. Kennt ihr daher noch andere Quellen? Aktuell habe ich eine Idee, doch für jene hätte ich gerne so Irische Grafiken oder rankende Pflanzen (als Zeichnung), weiß aber noch nicht, wo ich das finden kann.

Liebe Grüße
Muckel

_Da ich Grafiken für's Weblayouten suche, dachte ich, dass der Bereich CSS am ehesten passt, da es ja nun mal um die Gestaltung geht. Wenn nicht, wäre es nett, wenn die/der entsprechende Moderator den Artikel verschieben könnte, danke._


----------



## ink (23. November 2009)

Das Ganze fliegt dann mal in die Creative Lounge.
Dort ists passender.

Es gäbe noch zB Fotolia, iStockphoto, Shutterstock etc.

Oder aber: http://www.lorm.de/2008/01/02/102-quellen-fuer-kostenlose-fotos/
Aber immer auf die Lizenzen schauen.

MFG


----------



## Muckel1986 (23. November 2009)

Guten Tag

vielen Dank für die verlinkte Seite. Die Argenturen sind nicht so das passende, da sie Geld kosten und wenn man wie ich zum Beispiel eine Seite für eine Gruppe aus dem Bereich ehrenamtliche Jugendarbeit machen möchte, hat man leider keine finanzmittel zur verfügung.

Aber mal schauen, was ich so unter den "117 Quellen" finden kann.
Danke
Muckel


----------

